# DIY E Liquid and where to get the Goodies!!



## Adam Ross (31/12/14)

Here I show you how to make your own E Juice and where to get the Goodies! The Supplies links are in the description box on YouTube. Try using 35% flavor and watch your taste-buds explode!



ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ESH (31/12/14)

Oh to live in the great US of A, what we need is a local liquid nicotine manufacturer.


----------



## Danny (31/12/14)

35% flavour!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/14)

Adam Ross said:


> Here I show you how to make your own E Juice and where to get the Goodies! The Supplies links are in the description box on YouTube. Try using 35% flavor and watch your taste-buds explode!
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!




Hi @Adam Ross 
Thanks for sharing. That juice recipe site looks very interesting.

Welcome to our forum.
When you get a chance, please take a moment to introduce yourself here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/


----------



## Adam Ross (31/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Adam Ross
> Thanks for sharing. That juice recipe site looks very interesting.
> 
> Welcome to our forum.
> ...


----------



## Adam Ross (31/12/14)

@Silver Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Thanks @Adam Ross. Very nice information and thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adam Ross (31/12/14)

@Arthster Your welcome, my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/1/15)

Danny said:


> 35% flavour!



Yeah, I don't agree with that. Sorry @Adam Ross
Novice mixers should start with about 5% flavor and work their way up. Some flavors are much stronger than others and if you just add 35% from the get go, you're gonna end up with horrible mixes and end up throwing away expensive mistakes. Just my opinion. Been there. Been mixing for quite a while now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (1/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, I don't agree with that. Sorry @Adam Ross
> Novice mixers should start with about 5% flavor and work their way up. Some flavors are much stronger than others and if you just add 35% from the get go, you're gonna end up with horrible mixes and end up throwing away expensive mistakes. Just my opinion. Been there. Been mixing for quite a while now.



Morning @zadiac and happy happy for you mate

When i started mixing i was happy with my NET at 16% but when i started to use EM i had to pick that up quite a bit to get the tobacco flavour in front again. It is sitting at 30% and the flavour is not in your face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (1/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Morning @zadiac and happy happy for you mate
> 
> When i started mixing i was happy with my NET at 16% but when i started to use EM i had to pick that up quite a bit to get the tobacco flavour in front again. It is sitting at 30% and the flavour is not in your face



Happy happy to you too mate.

Yes I agree with you, but my point is that beginners shouldn't go for the high % at first. They should start off at much lower and get a feel for it.
I threw away very expensive mixes because I didn't work up a feel for it. Mine at the moment ranges between 20% and 30%, but I've been mixing for a long time now and know what to do. Beginners should be careful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

